

Continuing to be pleasantly surprised (Joey Hess sponsorship) - keithpeter
https://joeyh.name/blog/entry/continuing_to_be_pleasantly_surprised/

======
keithpeter
Mr Hess can 'get by' on 30h per _month_ of sponsorship.

